
Thiotimoline - mrkgnao
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thiotimoline
======
JadeNB
I guess the discussion happened before the post went up ….

------
avian
Is it possible to read these articles and stories somewhere? I remember years
back when I first heard about Thiotimoline I tried to find the collections
where they were published. It turned out they were all out of print and none
of the local libraries had any copies.

~~~
kencausey
[https://archive.org/details/AstoundingScienceFictionv41n1](https://archive.org/details/AstoundingScienceFictionv41n1)
for the first at least.

